# You Suddenly Find Yourself In The World oF The Walking Dead (spoilers possible)



## BAYLOR (Mar 23, 2015)

Like Rick and his fellow survivors, you wake up one day to find that  A zombie plague  has decimated the world and you're one of the the survivors . Shelter ,Food supplies and weapons are not going be a problem , at least for a while.  Could you survive and for how long? Would you stay the person you are in such a scenario or would change for the worse given the situation you find yourself in?

Thoughts?


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Mar 23, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> Like Rick and his fellow survivors, you wake up one day to find that  A zombie plague  has decimated the world and you're one of the the survivors . Shelter ,Food supplies and weapons are not going be a problem , at least for a while.  Could you survive and for how long? Would you stay the person you are in such a scenario or would change for the worse given the situation you find yourself in?
> 
> Thoughts?



Sorry to report that the zombie apocalypse has already descended upon our heads. We can thank our corporate masters for the alienated, consumerist lifestyles of the living dead that have been foisted upon us for the past half century. In case anyone didn't get that memo, I'll text it right over to you . . . .

Outside of the fact that I am not currently in shape and that my ethics are antiquated even by mid-20th century standards, I know factually that my will to survive would likely supersede any qualms I'd have over packing large caliber ordnance, occasional acts of ruthless mass slaughter and the use of harsh language in mixed company. I'd prefer to retain the decorum, class and graciousness of my former self, but I just can't see myself ending up as a self-serve buffet for a shambling meat puppet who's well past their sell-by date.

To follow the twisted logic of this argument further than it necessarily should go, I'd imagine - after overcoming my initial squeamishness and building up a suitable amount of sociopathic callousness - grooming myself after the character, The Governor. At first, the signs would be innocuous enough: the affectation of an eye patch . . . . a growing fondness for impromptu lectures about Hannibal's military tactics and referring to myself in the third person. But then, long after midnight, while everyone else sleeps, I'll slowly but surely coalesce my sinister plans for group domination and improved sewage treatment in our compound. And the best part of being a charismatic arch-villain? The drawing up of enemies lists and monologuing to my rather dull-witted and cowardly minions!


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2015)

The mistake Rick & Co. keep making is settling in places where they are unable to defend themselves from attacks. The shambling Zombies aren't as much of a problem as the other groups of survivors. I would therefore find some place better to hole up with my own group - either a barricaded upper river valley in Cumbria/North Yorks (_The Death of Grass_) or some medieval Castle (_Song of Stone_) and hope that no one has a working army tank with ammunition and other unfeasibly large firearms.

I think the other problem is that my fellow survivors are going to be a weird bunch to interact with and get along with - Preppers who actually foresaw that the end was nigh and began hording tinned food, built fall out shelters with water recycling systems, learned archery and rifle shooting, to horse ride, and took all their inoculations against diseases. As well as the tin-foil helmet wearers, this group with undoubtedly also contain berserk, scavenging motorcycle gang members along with rage-fueled ex-cops. Under the circumstances, with all that testosterone around, I might rather find a small cave somewhere in the Outer Hebrides and become a hermit with a selection of good books to read. I could then live out my last days, growing a very long _ZZ Top_ style grey beard, eating tinned peaches, and spending many's the long night dreaming of cheese, toasted mostly.

As I slide further into my own fantasy, I would eventually be rescued by a spaceship from the Galactic Federation crewed only by partially clothed Amazonian women from a planet without men. However, then I'd wake up again every morning, walk along the beach, fall down on my knees and shout out to the sky, "We finally really did it! You maniacs! Ahhh, damn you! God damn you all to hell!"


----------



## markpud (Mar 24, 2015)

I like to think that survival on our side of the Atlantic would be somewhat different to the American experience. For starters there is much less access to firearms here.... 

A good location is vital, I'll admit I've thought about how the end of my street could be blocked off to keep the dead out, then we have fields and a river flanking the house so it's reasonably defensible and has possibilities to establish a farm to grow food.

A little further away from home, but still easily walk-able is Manchester Prison aka Strangeways.. the 20m walls are much more secure than TWD's prison, and I have it on good authority that the best wing to go for is the office area for the staff. No-one wants to run into worst of society contained in the max-security wings...



Dave said:


> I might rather find a small cave somewhere in the Outer Hebrides and become a hermit


 Rural isolation is probably the best-bet long term I agree!


----------



## DinoNurse (Apr 9, 2015)

"What would most people do in a zombie apocalypse?" answer "taste delicious" is probably sad but true. In my house we call the show the whining dead as the characters do an awful lot of complaining-which would also probably be the case. The only ones who would do well would be sociopaths...you may well think that your lifeboat tested community would survive but most people would not do well if day in day out meant kill or be killed. That said, I'd lock myself and my nearest and dearest in a bunker for a few months and wait for the walking corpses to start to disintegrate. Or take to the sea...


----------



## willwallace (Apr 9, 2015)

Heading north to colder climes would be my choice, if I survived the initial onslaught.  I don't see the zombies surviving being frozen, the formation of ice crystals should destroy what little brains they have.  Food and shelter would be much more difficult to find, though. I guess Siberia would suddenly look more attractive than it does now.


----------



## J Riff (Apr 11, 2015)

This is SO obviously an...analogy for this place.... without the excitement of course, just the shambling and eating. * )


----------



## jastius (Apr 12, 2015)

DinoNurse said:


> "What would most people do in a zombie apocalypse?" answer "taste delicious" is probably sad but true. In my house we call the show the whining dead as the characters do an awful lot of complaining-which would also probably be the case. The only ones who would do well would be sociopaths...you may well think that your lifeboat tested community would survive but most people would not do well if day in day out meant kill or be killed. That said, I'd lock myself and my nearest and dearest in a bunker for a few months and wait for the walking corpses to start to disintegrate. Or take to the sea...


What if you start to see zombie rafts being paddled up..??
After all they call them floaters on the river for a reason...

Me, I would find a nice little walmart store with big iron security doors and bring a techie to hack the panel open along with me. Then use the batteries to play video games and watch movies for a couple of years...   Or however long it takes for those things to rot away.

most walmarts even have iron rail fenced in garden centers that have rails on top, so you could actually go outside... Even grow fresh things from their seeds and so on.. The trash compacter would look after your waste problems, they have propane for heat... A pharmacy for medication and medical supplies, as well as vitamins.. Sunlamps for full spectrum lights.. and an emergency generator.
Even an optometrist shop...
It has exercise equipment and weaponable objects..
If you want to walk around there is plenty of room.. You could even use their bicycles or roller skates to roll about.
Pools if you care to splash about..
And twenty six toilets.... So many possibilities..

I would have said a target store, because they have solar generators, but they are closing up here.


----------



## DinoNurse (Apr 12, 2015)

jastius said:


> What if you start to see zombie rafts being paddled up..??
> After all they call them floaters on the river for a reason..
> Me, I would find a nice little walmart store with big iron security doors and bring a techie to hack the panel open along with me. Then use the batteries to play video games and watch movies for a couple of years...   Or however long it takes for those things to rot away.
> 
> ...



Would have to make sure the boat was a frigate or similar so we could repel any borders-plus your average zombie is defeated by a small fence so I doubt they could climb on board. Plus with a boat you could pretty much go where you like as long as you could refuel. Not sure how well sails would work on a bigger boat. Of course if it turned into Water World I would have to kill myself (that was an awful awful film)
Walmart in the UK have taken over ASDA but we don't yet have that range of goods (as far as I know) most folks in films who take this option regret it-too big to defend properly and also far to easy to get cornered. Also usually full of zombies whether it's a normal day or an apocalypse


----------



## jastius (Apr 12, 2015)

Dave said:


> The mistake Rick & Co. keep making is settling in places where they are unable to defend themselves from attacks. The shambling Zombies aren't as much of a problem as the other groups of survivors. I would therefore find some place better to hole up with my own group - either a barricaded upper river valley in Cumbria/North Yorks (_The Death of Grass_) or some medieval Castle (_Song of Stone_) and hope that no one has a working army tank with ammunition and other unfeasibly large firearms.
> 
> I think the other problem is that my fellow survivors are going to be a weird bunch to interact with and get along with - Preppers who actually foresaw that the end was nigh and began hording tinned food, built fall out shelters with water recycling systems, learned archery and rifle shooting, to horse ride, and took all their inoculations against diseases. As well as the tin-foil helmet wearers, this group with undoubtedly also contain berserk, scavenging motorcycle gang members along with rage-fueled ex-cops. Under the circumstances, with all that testosterone around, I might rather find a small cave somewhere in the Outer Hebrides and become a hermit with a selection of good books to read. I could then live out my last days, growing a very long _ZZ Top_ style grey beard, eating tinned peaches, and spending many's the long night dreaming of cheese, toasted mostly.
> 
> ...


So in your zombie world you've turned into Harpo, then?



DinoNurse said:


> Would have to make sure the boat was a frigate or similar so we could repel any borders-plus your average zombie is defeated by a small fence so I doubt they could climb on board. Plus with a boat you could pretty much go where you like as long as you could refuel. Not sure how well sails would work on a bigger boat. Of course if it turned into Water World I would have to kill myself (that was an awful awful film)
> Walmart in the UK have taken over ASDA but we don't yet have that range of goods (as far as I know) most folks in films who take this option regret it-too big to defend properly and also far to easy to get cornered. Also usually full of zombies whether it's a normal day or an apocalypse



yeah, true enough full of zombies.. Would have to give them gift cards to a different store to shift them out...
or perhaps start that charity barbeque set up they always have on in the front, and throw another zombie or two on the barbie..


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2015)

jastius said:


> So in your zombie world you've turned into Harpo, then?


Not sure, probably more Groucho, "I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member."


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 17, 2015)

If I found Rick group, It stick with them figuring that  that they are my best chance of survival.


----------



## Dave (Apr 17, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> If I found Rick group, It stick with them figuring that  that they are my best chance of survival.


Really? How many are left of the original group? Is it 4? How many have died? Too many to count (though there is a website  ) I don't fancy those odds. I think Morgan has a better idea if staying alive is all you want. If you want to re-build society, raise and educate children, find the truth, give the world a future - well then you have to make a community work.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 17, 2015)

Dave said:


> Really? How many are left of the original group? Is it 4? How many have died? Too many to count (though there is a website  ) I don't fancy those odds. I think Morgan has a better idea if staying alive is all you want. If you want to re-build society, raise and educate children, find the truth, give the world a future - well then you have to make a community work.



So far communities haven't worked out too well either .


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2015)

In terms of plausibilities, how could zombies exist? We know they a zombies is in state continuous   decay and even with the consumption of flesh this degeneration process continues.  And some of them seem to go almost to skin and bone and still exhibit movement and animation and ferocity .  How could such a thing continue to function ?


----------



## Droflet (Nov 30, 2015)

Anyone mentioned an island?


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 30, 2015)

Droflet said:


> Anyone mentioned an island?



Zombies don't drown and can walk on the bottom of any body of water.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 20, 2016)

I think I would find a nice secure place ,preferably a prison . Oh Wait .


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 10, 2016)

After last weeks season 6 finale, Im not sure id want to find myself there.


----------



## nixie (Apr 12, 2016)

Make sure I don't have any sort of medical training. Learn fencing and archery.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Apr 12, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> Zombies don't drown and can walk on the bottom of any body of water.


 Haha not for very long.

They will end up huge and bloated like the well walker haha


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

Depending on where I start, and with what I start with, I could last anywhere between 3 weeks and 30 months. I've got plenty of e-books and a solar charger so I can learn useful post-apocalyptic skills like carpentry and picking herbs. I probably have a dummies version on how to survive the zombie apocalypse on my tablet somewhere. 

It'd be great if I could set up in a 3 to 6 story building with an open roof (garden), and easily knockoutable/blockable staircase (zombies can't climb walls...yet) with zip lines connecting my mini fortress to other building for scouting and experimenting. Maybe I should load a moonshine for dummies book on my tablet as well- just in case roving bands of marauders show up. "Here, drink this. It's so strong your problems will melt away..."


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 18, 2016)

This election season is enough to almost make me wish was in the world of the walking dead.


----------



## CWScott (Aug 25, 2016)

My friend and I joke that if a zombie apocalypse broke out here in the states it would be extremely short lived. Especially here in Michigan. It would take those fast moving types, like world war Z, before I would be worried. If I woke up and those were around not sure how long I'd last. Assuming I had a sufficient defensible position, and didn't have to go out for food, I'd last as long as the food did. Maybe a few days if I had to venture out.

The slow moving ones from the walking dead? I could survive for years hanging out in my house. Not sure it would change who I am. Different day same story I guess. Dealing with zombies isn't much different than corporate life


----------



## Dulahan (Aug 25, 2016)

I'd eat something poorly prepared and probably die of the Flu or Diarrhea. A corpse is a serious biohazard, they would pass through towns like the plague and it wouldn't be long before people started dying of stuff .... like the Plague.


----------

